# Cool Edit Pro 2.0 Kurze frage



## Polo-86c (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
hab mich hier neu angemeldet werde auch noch mein profil anpassen.

Meine frage zu Cool edit  Stelle ich weil ichhier schon einige Antworten gelesen habe

Also ich hab das Coll edit in English und komme leider so mit den begriffen nicht klar kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen wie ich das auf deutsch bekomme?

bin neu eingestiegen und will die bediehnung und bediengt lernen, weil ich mir noch turntables holen möchte und was feines daraus machen will.

Bitte helft mir wenns geht 

MfG Kamil


----------



## tobee (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich glaube hier findest du die deutsche Version von Cool Edit.

Tobee


----------



## Polo-86c (27. Mai 2006)

Ja danke aber dann kommt das wenn ich da drauf klicke

Error: Page Not Found

ich brauche ja nur so ein patsch glaube ich das prog hab ich ja 

und das is vom 1.5er is das denn egal?

MfG Kamil


----------

